# Lookin at a John Deere lawn mower



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Im lookin at a new mower . This john deere x300 from the john deere place. What yall think. This is no home depot mower ,they sell the "D" series there. Which is not a very well built mower. They want $3,399.00 At the dealer. So that leads to my questions . Do different dealers have different prices? If so , do u know anything close to east texas. My dealer is in tyler tx. If that helps. 










-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i think for that money i would consider a zero turn ,i do not know if i could go back to a reg rider after owning a zero ,


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

^^^^AGREED^^^^^You can get an xmark for that price and it will cut circles around that deere.:bigok:


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

John Deere has a better but pricier model my father in law has it. The rear wheels have bolts all around the outside edge of the rim. Almost Looks like a beadlock .It's very heavy duty, however I have a 54" Husqvarna that's in the $2400 range and it cuts way better than Any of his mowers. Unless you just want the "John Deere" logo I'd consider husqvarna. If you want a broken wallet. Look up Kubota lawn tractors they're in the 7-10k range. Nothing beats zero turns though. If I wanted to spend 3.5k + I'd find a zero turn. 


"it's a trick!! Get an axe!! 


.


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah we have owned several jd mowers and last year we bought a xmark and its so much better and cuts a lot better as well. The deck is reinforced and good solid mower for the price

much rather be muddin than on here


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I have a Kubota zero turn 21hp diesel and its been the best investment I've ever made.


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

I've owned a lot and the best cutting mower I've seen is a hustler


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I might be having to invest in a ZTurn myself soon.


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

A hustler is the best for residential IMO but if you doing commercial I like kubota and grasshopper grasshopper probably ha the best ride


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Ill have to find a x-mark dealer around my area and go look and price . This just a residential yard , but at the same time i would like to have a good quality mower that is not gonna fall apart after a few years. And would love to have a zero turn. Would cut my mowing time to about 35 minutes



-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

What do the x- marks run usually. And what motors do they use



-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------

